
Choose Your Best You - RickJWagner
https://www.powerofpositivity.com/choose-your-best-you/
======
RickJWagner
Disclosure: I work for Red Hat.

The author, Chad E. Foster, is a Red Hat executive and inspirational speaker.
He's a compelling speaker, if you ever get the chance to listen, take it.

